# trailer Door Organizer



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I just ordered a titan avalanche 11 2 horse slant bumper pull trailer. I want to put one of those trailer door organizers on the trailer door but I am not sure what to get, what size or how they attach. What would you recommend? what do you use ?


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

we use a generic door shoe organizer from walmart, and that works great for us.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Horse Trailer Door Organizer - Equestrian - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag!

Door organizers for horse trailer - Bing Images


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

If you're worried about size, I would wait until you get the trailer and measure how large you want it to be. It's not like you'll be needing the organizer before then!


----------

